# Using Shopify and a t-shirt design app



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am getting started with my T-Shirt and etc. business and I will be using Shopify. I have been looking through just a few apps for T-shirt customization and the few that I seen have been basic and not quality. I havnt went thru all of them yet and I don't know what the most popular ones are. I will be doing extensive research this weekend.


I would love an app that could do something like what customink.com can do. I'm assuming they had their custom designer built on their website. Is there an app for Shopify that can do something like that and is quality? I will eventually be doing mugs and decals and sublimation as well. Is there an app that can do all if this as well?


Thanks in advance for any answers that I may get.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

GemRock said:


> I would love an app that could do something like what customink.com can do. I'm assuming they had their custom designer built on their website. Is there an app for Shopify that can do something like that and is quality?.


Quality comes at a price. You will not find something like this for $100 or $500. Most likely $20,000 if you are lucky.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Quality comes at a price. You will not find something like this for $100 or $500. Most likely $20,000 if you are lucky.



Yeah I'm not looking to spend that much (as of yet lol). 



What are the best shopify app to use when it comes to customizing tshirts for a website?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

GemRock said:


> What are the best shopify app to use when it comes to customizing tshirts for a website?


I cannot recommend any... Even inksoft that costs $2,000 + monthly subscription is rubbish in my opinion. Maybe if it was $300 one off fee...


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

GemRock said:


> Hello everyone. I am getting started with my T-Shirt and etc. business and I will be using Shopify. I have been looking through just a few apps for T-shirt customization and the few that I seen have been basic and not quality. I havnt went thru all of them yet and I don't know what the most popular ones are. I will be doing extensive research this weekend.
> 
> 
> I would love an app that could do something like what customink.com can do. I'm assuming they had their custom designer built on their website. Is there an app for Shopify that can do something like that and is quality? I will eventually be doing mugs and decals and sublimation as well. Is there an app that can do all if this as well?
> ...


That customink.com designer is terrible, in my opinion. It simply plasters the image on top of the product without doing any transformation (for instance, a simple displacement to account for slight wrinkles in the product image would have produced a much more realistic and visually appealing mockup to send to the customer). 

You could make a better, FREE, online product designer yourself using an image uploading and transformation system, like the excellent Cloudinary.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> That customink.com designer is terrible, in my opinion. It simply plasters the image on top of the product without doing any transformation (for instance, a simple displacement to account for slight wrinkles in the product image would have produced a much more realistic and visually appealing mockup to send to the customer).


I don't think that's necessary for the type of customers customink is targeting. It is not a mockup designer. The user interface is very good in my opinion, and very user friendly even on mobile devices. It is also well integrated into their website and products, pricing, options etc are all accessible within the designer. You simply cannot do this with shopify. You could do with WordPress or Magneto etc, but it will be torture, it will take months, and it will be a nightmare to maintain! There is no cheap option basically... at least not at the moment. Customink have done a good job and I'm not easily impressed. 





webtrekker said:


> You could make a better, FREE, online product designer yourself using an image uploading and transformation system, like the excellent Cloudinary.


I you have the skills to make a better product designer than customink, then you don't need Cloudinary. I do image manipulation with Imagemagick and it took me less than a day to code it. I wouldn't be surprised if this is what Cloudinary is using as well.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, each to their own I suppose, but the customink offering didn't impress me.

As for ImageMagick, I'd appreciate it if you could give me a link to your designer TABOB, as I'd like to see it in action.

Cloudinary hosts your images and transformations for free and delivers them quickly and smoothly through their CDN's. The free account is perfectly suitable for most small businesses, but can be upgraded if necessary.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> As for ImageMagick, I'd appreciate it if you could give me a link to your designer TABOB, as I'd like to see it in action.


 You misunderstood. I said I use it for image manipulation (rotate scale, watermark, convert, apply filters, and web optimize) like Cloudinary is doing. There is no user interface. ImageMagick can use displacement and bump maps, as well as layer modes, but I'm not currently using it for this.




webtrekker said:


> Cloudinary hosts your images and transformations for free and delivers them quickly and smoothly through their CDN's. The free account is perfectly suitable for most small businesses, but can be upgraded if necessary.


I just don't find it useful. ImageMagick is much easier and more convenient.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience using the Qstomizer app on Shopify? It looks like that might be the best app when it comes to having your customer customize their product. I just don't like that its only free for 7 days. I need time to customize and play around with it before go live.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

GemRock said:


> Has anyone had any experience using the Qstomizer app on Shopify? It looks like that might be the best app when it comes to having your customer customize their product. I just don't like that its only free for 7 days. I need time to customize and play around with it before go live.


 I don't like it, but it's cheap... so try it and see for yourself .Not much to lose.
Think of it this way... Why would somebody buy from you instead of customink? To compete, you have to offer the same or better, otherwise you are wasting your time.


I actually have the skills to create something equally good to customink and I'm not interested, because selling shirts with my own designs is much easier. Use your money to pay for artwork instead... No apps or anything else needed.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

TABOB said:


> I don't like it, but it's cheap... so try it and see for yourself .Not much to lose.
> Think of it this way... Why would somebody buy from you instead of customink? To compete, you have to offer the same or better, otherwise you are wasting your time.
> 
> 
> I actually have the skills to create something equally good to customink and I'm not interested, because selling shirts with my own designs is much easier. Use your money to pay for artwork instead... No apps or anything else needed.



Yeah I agree. It does look cheap. I guess it will have to do for the meantime and as long as it does the job I guess it doesnt matter much. I do see that Silky Socks uses the same app on their site and they are pretty popular and I see it gets the job done.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

GemRock said:


> Yeah I agree. It does look cheap. I guess it will have to do for the meantime and as long as it does the job I guess it doesnt matter much. I do see that Silky Socks uses the same app on their site and they are pretty popular and I see it gets the job done.


 Well... The difference between Customink and Silky Socks is somewhat astronomical . Custom ink is a top 1,000 level webstore with nearly 7 million visits per month, whereas Silky Socks doesn't even make in the statistics, which means it is not even in the top 200,000. They are not doing too bad considering their core product is 100% polyester socks, which I personally refuse to wear.
In any case, good luck with your project.


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

I tried all the Shopify and Woo-commerce design options most are very bugging at best, I tried to a few of them and spent a year trying to customize them for my needs. Finally gave up and got a plan with Deco network. I pay 199 a month for a shopping cart, online designer, unlimited products, unlimited designs,


----------



## Propaschinsk (10 mo ago)

Of course, you could use online applications or programs to create a design at a very low price or even close to 0 for a unit, but that would mean that the quality of the work you want to sell will be very poor. I made this mistake once, believing that I could conquer the market with low-quality products, but you can't fool the buyers. It would be best to develop a strategic plan, as do those at barkersprocurement.com, to determine the costs you are willing to pay, and then you will understand who you will be able to work with depending on what profit it will bring you.


----------

